# Viper security problem



## thegunna37 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a viper security and lock system on my 96 mustang,my key fob has broken( I still have it and it turns on but all the plastic is off and its down to the board and metal),my alarm is on but the doors are unlocked and im not sure what model the system is. What I think is the valet switch is different from the black button switches ive seen in pictures and on forums online as far as viper goes.Let me tell you what I know about the security system so you can hopefully help me.

The key fob has the screen and was blue before the plastic was broken off.

the antenna is above the rearview and says responder technology

What I think is the valet switch is in the middle console it actually looks broken off all u can see is like like 3 pieces of metal where there used to be a button on top.You can pry this out and it has 3 wires connected( I cant remember but I think it was 2 white and 1 red or vice versa)

next to what I think is a broken valet button is a space that looks just the same with a red light that doesnt blink( I havent pryed this one out yet to see how many wires there are)

When I seen the valet buttons online they were just a black button they had no red light anywhere near them or a red light at all on the system.This red light is not the led that shows that the system is on .The blue light in my mustang is to the left right below my air conditioning.

My question to everyone is do u have any idea what model my sytem could be and is this broken black thing next to the red light in my center console the valet button?If it is can I touch the wires together to shut the security off again or can I replace the broken button with one of the standerd black buttons.Or where can I find a button like mine.


Anything and everything will help


If you cant help me from what i have said I can take pictures of what I think are the buttons in the console


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

thegunna37 said:


> I have a viper security and lock system on my 96 mustang,my key fob has broken( I still have it and it turns on but all the plastic is off and its down to the board and metal),my alarm is on but the doors are unlocked and im not sure what model the system is. What I think is the valet switch is different from the black button switches ive seen in pictures and on forums online as far as viper goes.Let me tell you what I know about the security system so you can hopefully help me.
> 
> The key fob has the screen and was blue before the plastic was broken off.
> 
> ...


 Hey man, 
you should only have two wires hooked to the valet button, you should be able to touch them together and the red LED light will stay on constant(showing its in valet). E bay is a good place to find the button, it will have a molex plug that is simple to plug and unplug. You may need to make sure its the same plug, but nine times out of then they are. Best advice go to a car alarm place buy a new remote, if they don't have what you need they can get you one. you can also get a new one on E bay too. But then you will have to program it in, since you do not know the model number. You will have to drop the dashboard under the divers side, then find the alarm brain it should have a model number on it for you to use there.


----------

